# Let me tell you about Australia lifestyle compared to USA



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi folks,

It has been a month for me after arriving in Australia (Sydney). I am always comparing the things and lifestyle with USA since I have been there for an year (not continously). I personally feel life Australia is good when compared to USA. However, it has its own drawbacks as well. I am writing this experience for Asians especially for Indians. No offence for others . Let me describe each and every point clearly when compared to USA.

*Positives
*

Security is the major concern for every immigrant. In terms of security Australia is far more secure than USA. How? Australia, then every one mind strikes that there is full of racism. I dont see any racism at all. Importantly my work place is multicultuaral and the People are really very friendly. The government is also taking measures to control such incidents. No one will attack you until unless if you do any harm in terms of abusive language or anything. This is my opinion on Sydney. I am not 100% sure on other cities. If you encounter such incidents you may report to police. Recently Metro trains appointed guards to avoid such incidents. Eventhough it has I personally feel its minor since my home country itself a more racist in terms of Religion, casts, regionalism, language and location (No offence to any one) :focus:

I have discovered this point very recently. Here no one will have weapons like pistol or revolver. Since the government will not give the license easily. On some special situation That means, due to a medical condition or disability substantiated by a medical practitioner, for possession and use of a pistol in relation to hunting, fishing, farming or grazing activities related to their occupation. Eventhough if some one attacks you also you can just run away from them because obviously they will not have any weapons :fingerscrossed:. But in USA I think most of the people will have the revolvers. In fact its the country who makes weapons, you should understand 

This is my favorite point, You can go outside at any time during night. I know most of the bachelors like this especially for indians. During weekends, you can see at least one person on streets at any given time. You feel more secure by yourself. I have travelled in train during night from 10 PM to 11PM (this is an example). But in US you should be extra cautious while going outside

I love the climate here. Since being a tropical climate like india. I can enjoy the beaches, sky diving, scuba diving and what else you need? In USA beaches are meant for sight seeing only. They are extremely cold even in summer season also. Importantly, the air here is very fresh. I mean to say it is very very less poluted. Indian will love this weather, that no doubt. :drum:

This is the only developed country in the world where you get a Permanant Residency Visa very easily even with out an interview and without looking at your face. If you complete your PR tenure, you can directly apply for dual Citizenship. (Note: Most of the asian countries will not allow dual citizenship including India, china, pakistan, bangladesh and srilanka), In USA, getting a work permit itself a lottery system and I will always loose in lotteries . Forget about green card and citizenship. 

It is very easy to get our parents to this country and your parents can live here permanantly with you as there are number of visa options especially for family members.

If you want to go travel to your home countey from Australia its very easy for asians since it will take max 14 hours and the cost is only 1000 bucks to 1500. But if you are USA it will take a day to travel and come back and comparitively the cost is high. Also, if you want to travel to any asia country from USA, you need to plan before one month. But here, I can plan in a week or may be a day or so.

Australia is considered to be one of the stable economy. Even during recession time also, it sustained. It has more natuaral resources like coal, mining, oil etc and it will not dependent on import like US. The economy is more stable that no doubt at all.

Worlplace is really good when compare to USA. They strictly follow timings form 9.00 to 5.00 after that no one will work. I am enjoying this work style. And truly there will be no work preasure on you. In USA, Only asians love crunching the numbers even after the closing of office hours. It happen alot in USA.

You will get lots of food varieties here. Thank god, I don't need to be dependent on pizza, burgers etc. Also the Dairy products. The mils is really tasty and my favorite part the CURD. Yummy I like it. You can get the pure cow milk for 2 liters 2 dollors. All the dairy products are really awesome. If you make indian style tea you will really have a jug. Here the breakfast is dam cheap. Its only 2 dollars.... :tea:

Everything leftside like in india. Yes the driving is on left side and you need not to be panic initially while driving your car. :car:

*Negatives
*

My first point to assert on negatives is that, the taxes are very high compared to USA. Almost 30-40% of your income is paid to government in the form of taxes. Rrecently the have reduced the baby bonus to 2000 dollars

Renting a house is very expensive. On an average the cost of 2 bedroom is 450 dollars per week (Yes everything calculated here in weeks)

Cost of petrol is high compared to USA. In USA 1 gallon (3.7 liters) = 3.5 dollars but in Australia 1 liter - 1.5 dollars.

Cars are also expensive in Australia compared to USA and most of the cars are imported one. Manufacturing of cars here is very less compared to USA. In USA atleast they are asseembling plants. But here very less car makers.

Finally, Australia is famous for three B's you should remember. Beer, Babes, Beaches and you should not trust three W's. Weather, Wealth, Women :welcome: to Australia

Folks, this is my own personal experience. I think every one should have their own opinion. No debates please . If my post hurts any section of people forgive me... 

:clap2:

- Ramoz


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It has been a month for me after arriving in Australia (Sydney). I am always comparing the things and lifestyle with USA since I have been there for an year (not continously). I personally feel life Australia is good when compared to USA. However, it has its own drawbacks as well. I am writing this experience for Asians especially for Indians. No offence for others . Let me describe each and every point clearly when compared to USA.
> 
> ...


Nice work. Just want to correct one thing, Pakistan allows dual citizenship.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

The best thing for an indian is that you don't have to convert centigrade to Fahrenheit and kilometers to miles and kgs to pounds.  apart from driving on the left.

The other best thing that I recently found is that you can spend a week in Bangkok while travelling


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ramoz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It has been a month for me after arriving in Australia (Sydney). I am always comparing the things and lifestyle with USA since I have been there for an year (not continously). I personally feel life Australia is good when compared to USA. However, it has its own drawbacks as well. I am writing this experience for Asians especially for Indians. No offence for others . Let me describe each and every point clearly when compared to USA.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Ramoz.Really liked the part you mentioned "three B's". Hope you are enjoying all three B's there


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds good, bad part is only that freaking expensive rental


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh you are so funny, because you've been in the US for not even one year, and you're already judging all 50 States and territories. 

Point in case, I am a single female living alone in new york, who thank God, has never been a victim of any crime (a bacholorette - who also loves to hang out at night  ), and I go out at all hours of the night whenever I want to or whenever I'm coming back on a weekend flight back home from some other State.

-Your weather and beach comparisons are absurd - you obviously haven't been down south, to California, Hawaii or to Puerto Rico. 

It's disturbing how you view people of African american decent. You are so worried about how you will be viewed in Oz as an Asian, but your comment shows that you are being prejudiced against African Americans. (And no, I am not African American)

What I really think is that your opinion is skewed because you couldn't get a green card. Personally, after reading your comment, I'm glad my country has kept strict immigration policies. 


Sydney's picture-postcard image shattered by gun violence - The National

Police 'sick and tired' of Sydney gun violence / General News - Efficient Farming : Your one stop Agricultural Portal

Police 'sick and tired' of Sydney gun violence - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


I guess she told him :boxing:


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow man. One year and you have seen the whole US? Honestly I find your comments biased, perhaps motivated by strict American immigration laws as stormgal mentioned and racist. You are labelling every African American as a potential criminal, that my friend is called racial profiling and you are talking about the racism in Australia against Indians. Some world you live in.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

ramoz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your comments are quite offensive - and far from truth. You ask for racial equality for yourself but your post is full of racism itself.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys, He says no debate - its just his opinions. Each one of us is entitled to that. 

I am African (and not American) and took no offence from his post. Certainly surprised that his opinions were offensive to some. Sorry 'bout that. I am sure he did not mean to.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

I certainly took offence, I am mixed race, not that it matters as most normal people find racism abhorrent whomever is the target.

One can not demand an equal society where HE and his countrymen are not discriminated against and does not experience racism when he himself is a racist.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

From your post, it seems that you were living in a small city in USA and a big metro in Australia. 

We used to go out at any time. 10-11PM in night is very early, we've been to public transportation at 2AM as well. Again, there are many small cities in USA with not this kind of transportation, but same should be true in Australia as well, if you are telling your 10-11PM experience in a metro (which most likely is the case), and comparing it with lets say a mid western small city in USA, then dude you are comparing apples to oranges. I've never felt unsafe to travel at night whether it was a big city or small city. 


ramoz said:


> [*]This is my favorite point, You can go outside at any time during night. I know most of the bachelors like this especially for indians. During weekends, you can see at least one person on streets at any given time. You feel more secure by yourself. I have travelled in train during night from 10 PM to 11PM (this is an example). But in US you should be extra cautious while going outside



Were you by any chance in East coast and visited beaches off season? If this is the case, Dont Generalize. 


ramoz said:


> In USA beaches are meant for sight seeing only. They are extremely cold even in summer season also.


Completly agree, 99 out of 100 expats to USA will apply for Australia for having a sense of security. Immigration system in USA is broken.


ramoz said:


> In USA, getting a work permit itself a lottery system and I will always loose in lotteries . Forget about green card and citizenship.



Why so? If you are working, i believe most important is to get leaves approved and then ticket shopping. This is true whether you are here or there.


ramoz said:


> Also, if you want to travel to any asia country from USA, you need to plan before one month. But here, I can plan in a week or may be a day or so.


Again YMMV depends on which field are you working. USA have been thru bad times, but rebound every time with bang.


ramoz said:


> The economy is more stable that no doubt at all.


completely DISAGREE. What you are explaining is true if the person is "Imported" to USA as "Cheap Labor". If you were in USA via desi consultant/ Indian "so called MNC", then you should understand what I mean. 


ramoz said:


> [*]Worlplace is really good when compare to USA. They strictly follow timings form 9.00 to 5.00 after that no one will work. I am enjoying this work style. And truly there will be no work preasure on you. In USA, Only asians love crunching the numbers even after the closing of office hours. It happen alot in USA.



Again, I am not favoring one over another, just pointing out that you should not draw conclusion based on your limited experience.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> From your post, it seems that you were living in a small city in USA and a big metro in Australia.
> 
> We used to go out at any time. 10-11PM in night is very early, we've been to public transportation at 2AM as well. Again, there are many small cities in USA with not this kind of transportation, but same should be true in Australia as well, if you are telling your 10-11PM experience in a metro (which most likely is the case), and comparing it with lets say a mid western small city in USA, then dude you are comparing apples to oranges. I've never felt unsafe to travel at night whether it was a big city or small city.
> 
> ...


I agree & would request everyone who go thru this thread without considering it offensive.

I have lived in US, HK and moving to AUS in 2 months. My wife is already there and she is loving it. Lets not pull the trigger on anyone. 

After all the success of democracy is right for speech & lets not ponder over points here and try to prove other person wrong.

It will be a thread worth to SUBSCRIBE if its without bashing, racial slur and of course finger pointing. I will follow this Thread closely to get people views !! Keep going


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

kshabih1 said:


> This discussion is insane. Everybody is entitled to his opinion based on his experience and others have no right to bombard him for his pinion. I have personal experience on this forum about some people who consider it their birthright to abuse people on their grammar mistakes, lack of information etc. This is totally insane.


 Grammar! Birth right! What are you talking about. This thread had racially stereotyped slurs in it which i removed and i reserve the right to bombard anyone who puts across views as he did not only because i find it vile but because it is against forum rules.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

_shel said:


> Grammar! Birth right! What are you talking about. This thread had racially stereotyped slurs in it which i removed and i reserve the right to bombard anyone who puts across views as he did not only because i find it vile but because it is against forum rules.



The thread is so full of itself. I wasn't going to say anything, but I couldn't bite my tongue. As if the racial prejudice isn't enough, he's talking about being this single male walking around in a city at night, as if walking around in a city at night is a right reserved for bachelor men only, and no one else would want to do that. 

I'm sorry if I offend anyone, but if people are going to be caught up in their cultures (i.e. we don't believe in this horribly dangerous gun rights, or we find such people of this race to be criminals or to be racist), then honestly, you should stay where you are, where you are already used to your lifestyle. Maybe it's time to improve your own infrastructure and then you can show us from your respective countries how we should run ours. But I'll give you a small hint: No country is or will be without its problems.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Its the women who stress and feel wary of going out in the evening with all these bachelors of strolling around. 

And yes each country has its own issues, India has had some pretty nasty gang attacks on women and children recently of the kind you wouldn't see elsewhere and perpetrators are barely punished so hardly makes women feel safer on the streets.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not sure what the post owner said. But I believe in a forum such this where we are all expats the moderators have the right to remove any racists statements. We are all in the same boat, expats looking for a better life so we have to keep an open mind and heart.


----------



## 457holder (Nov 21, 2011)

As a 45-year native US resident who now has Australian permanent residency (4 years in Australia) and has lived in both small and large towns in both countries, I'll add my opinions.

I've lived in Manhattan (New York City) and DC, and never experienced crime. I had a $3500 bicycle stolen in a less-than-great suburb that is part of a metro area on the West Coast of the US. But... it took a regional area in Australia with a major class issue (many high paid miners and many ill-behaving drug-addicted urchins who lived off them) to get me mugged for the first time in my life. In Australia, there's basically no deterrant for theft, people are often just let go with a wrist-slap when the police do bother to hunt them down. So it happens a lot, particularly in the sorts of areas where there is a big divide between the high paid and the low, with not much in between. I walk around Sydney at all hours of the night... but only on it most populated 24-hour streets. NYC street sense will serve you well here, as I've occasionally been out with my pricey DSLR and been the target of a bit of following.... prompting me to duck into a cab and drive around for 10 minutes before heading home. It's nothing you wouldn't expect in any other big city, of course.

Rent is pretty outrageous, particularly in Sydney, compared to the US. You've been warned. Think the higher end of the San Diego/La Jolla range. Great lifestyles in both places, compared to many colder, danker cities, but you do pay extra for the privilege of getting to enjoy the lifestyle. This means less savings down the line. Don't say I didn't warn you. (But you can see which way I made the decision... I live in Sydney, in the CBD, in the cheapest accommodation I could find -- a room above a city pub!).

The 9-5 work culture thrives in some workplaces, but not in others. As a knowledge worker, I can't force my brain on at 8:59am and off at 5:00pm. It's considered a PLUS to me to have flex time, even if that means I end up doing an extra 5-8 hours per week. I had a 9-5 job here, complete with punchclock for arrival and departure AND beginning and end of lunch hour -- as a white collared professional worker. And complete with a manager who'd read you the riot act for daring to punch in at 9:01 twice in a week, or for punching out after 5:15pm even if you were in the middle of something that would waste a lot of time tomorrow to get back into. NO THANK YOU TO BITS, that isn't the way I work anywhere near effectively. My current workplace has official 9-5 hours, but our team gets in any time between 8:30 and 10:30, and stays to anywhere between 5 and 8, depending on the work we're doing. This works much better for me. But yes, one thing is true -- I work fewer hours here than I usually have in salaried positions in the US.

As a single woman who likes going out, but isn't interested in being "hit on", one thing I had to do was get confidence with the Australian pub scene, and learn how to differentiate pubs and clubs. Clubs are where you go to hook up. Pubs are where you go to chat with pub regulars, read the newspaper, have a beer or glass of wine, maybe have a plate of spaghetti bolognaise or the roast of the day. I confidently walk into pubs all around Australia and order whatever I want, and start chatting with people, and it's all good. Yes, it's led to a couple dates, but nothing serious, and they're a rare occurrence. It's mostly just a social time -- you meet all manner of folks at neighbourhood pubs.

One thing I do see a lot of in Sydney (and also saw on the US West Coast) is foreigners trying to stick with their own kind. You see ads for "Asian students or young professionals to share unit" or "Two fun german guys seeking a female german housemate". When I first arrived in Sydney and lived in a hostel, I had the chance to chat with many people. One young lady from Hong Kong touring Australia to evaluate universities said "I don't like Sydney. It's too much like Asia, because it's all Asian students here. I like Melbourne better, because the people are Australian." Seriously, Sydney felt Asian, not Australian, to that girl. And in Sydney, there are many suburbs that are mainly of a particular ethnicity. Won't bore you with the details. But, people don't mix in that melting-pot way that they usually did in the past in the US (but don't necessarily do any more). They just kind of colonise in a micro way, setting up a Down Under outpost for their country. And maybe that's where some of the perception of racism comes in -- people just don't mix as much as I would have thought they would and are often highly protective of their ethnic enclaves.

As others have said, there are good and bad things about EVERY country. Definitely, taxes = not a good thing. The huge amount of fried food, more so than in America = not a good thing. The cost and low quality of clothing to buy here = not a good thing. The high cost of electronics and other things = not a good thing. Etc. But there's sun, and tropical fruit and lots of water and overall a pretty laid back life in which standing out is regarded by many as undesirable and indicative of a lack of class.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

kshabih1 said:


> Is this comment about India not racial?


No. _shel is merely pointing out how a certain news event that has gotten a lot of world-wide attention as of late may be the reason why women in certain parts of the world do not go outside at certain times of the day. I don't recall her stereotyping, bashing, or making a comment like, "all peoples of X race may be rapists or criminals" like the OP has done with another ethnicity.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

kshabih1 said:


> Is this comment about India not racial?


 No because it is based on fact that has been all over the world news. Have their not been a couple of nasty stories on the world news of such lately? Because I have seen at least 4. 

Where as the OP made a generalised sweeping statement to encompass all people of a racial group as doing something horrid and criminal. When that is far from the case. 

Where ever you go in the world you will find things not to your liking and plenty of things much better as well. 

If people dont like what is on offer, they should stay where they are and put up with their countries own issues.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

_shel said:


> No because it is based on fact that has been all over the world news. Have their not been a couple of nasty stories on the world news of such lately? Because I have seen at least 4.
> 
> Where as the OP made a generalised sweeping statement to encompass all people of a racial group as doing something horrid and criminal. When that is far from the case.
> 
> ...


The last para absolutely sums up things. It's indeed disturbing to see posts where people ask for information specific to ethnicity (which suburb is suitable for Chinese/Indian/Pakistani/srilankan blah blah)... I sometime do wonder why people have to take a PR or move to other country when they sought to be around same ethnic culture.

The intent of any individual should be to learn & appreciate the culture of that country and become a part of it. 

It's childish to compare < 1 yr stay in US with Sydney (country vs city??) but that's fine as long as he/she is open to get corrected for the incorrect points they have made. 

Shel - this forum requires seniors like you to guide people and you are doing a great job. Lets throw the racist part out and try to be constructive. 

Should an individual continue to post racist posts you as a mod are well within your limits to do as per forum rules.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> The last para absolutely sums up things. It's indeed disturbing to see posts where people ask for information specific to ethnicity (which suburb is suitable for Chinese/Indian/Pakistani/srilankan blah blah)... I sometime do wonder why people have to take a PR or move to other country when they sought to be around same ethnic culture.
> 
> The intent of any individual should be to learn & appreciate the culture of that country and become a part of it.


Couldn't agree more. I mean what's the point of moving if you are going to create little ghettos in the new country. Try to fit in and absorb the flavour.


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> The intent of any individual should be to learn & appreciate the culture of that country and become a part of it.



Well Said!!!


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

I did not find anything offensive there!!
Has the original post been edited to remove the offensive content?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

stormgal said:


> The thread is so full of itself. I wasn't going to say anything, but I couldn't bite my tongue.



SuperLike and Super Agree!!!

1. The Original Poster has written his heart out but, the post is sexist because of his beach babes and b***s*iting...If my wife sees this she will start all over again how Indian men are bloody most sexist people on earth...

2. The comment is also racist but more than that it shows his mentality. He probably comes from a small town in India who probably loved USA but couldnt make it there. Like grapes are sour if you didnt get em?

3. US has strict Immigration Policies, which I really respect. It is necessary to keep your country clean of psychos. I was travelling to NY from TO and they frisked me everytime I flew in and out. But I never said a word or cribbed about it. Because they have a complete right to frisk anyone irrespective of the colour, age, sex, nationality etc....

4. The Gun policy in US is bad but psychos exist everywhere. I am glad that justice is served to people who go beyond the law. FYI some psycho shot a bunch of Indians in their holy place and the dude was arrested. Law is generally equal in US..

5. The brands that you probably use even in Australia are probably American...Microsoft, Harley & Davidson, AB & Fitch, Pepsi, HP, McDOnalds, KFC ....Theres no end to it. You even watch Hollywood Movies

So even though you say this and that, in the end you yourself are using American brands in day to day life in WHICHEVER PART OF THE WORLD YOU LIVE ..So STFU..

Also, I respect American laws because it is I who wants to go to their country. They dont need me tbh. So I dont think I can call them sour grapes...

I am not smitten by America but I dont think they have to prove anything to anyone..I call spade a spade..

Well, sorry if anyone takes offence but I am of the opinion that the OP is a well defined loser..


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

kshabih1 said:


> Absolutely agree with Chris. However, if someone wants to live his life in a silo, he has all the rights and must not be termed as racist etc. some people here are trying to impose their opinions and giving silly arguments and examples in support that is disturbing.





hello420 said:


> I did not find anything offensive there!!
> Has the original post been edited to remove the offensive content?


 Both of you obviously did not see the original post before it was edited. So to save anyone else feeling someone is being picked on or bullied the thread is closed.


----------

